# Bass Fishing Gift Ideas



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody got any suggestions? I am looking for something in the $50 range for my little brother. He just bought a small bass boat and I can't think of anything to get him for Christmas.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That is easy, just get him a $50.00 gift card, that he can use anywhere.
For a sportsman, that is a Great gift. then he can use it for what he needs.

Kevin


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Absolutly agree with kevin on that one.Nothing beats walking into bass pro with money to spend freely!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

As a bass fisherman I would rather pick out my own tackle so I agree with the gift cert.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Abu Garcia Black Max is a nice little reel for $50.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

X3 on the gift card.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a small bass boat and one of the things I added to it was rod holders. I got four that came from BPS, you get 2 for $15 and are really easy to put on.


----------

